# Myostatin Inhibitors - The Future of Bodybuilding? - S2H



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 13, 2013)

*Myostatin Inhibitors - The Future of Bodybuilding? - S2H | Elite Body Tune Up*



​
Everyone knows that guy growing up that just had "it". He didn't go to the gym as much as you did but when he did he got bigger and stronger then you at a pace that seemed like a sprint. No matter what you did, you and all your lifting buddies could never look or lift anywhere near what this guy did. So is he a genetic freak? Well he most likely is a freak by some standards, now the question is how, and why?

There is a very good chance he and many others like this are Myostatin deficient. So what is Myostatin and what is its correlation to an increase in muscle mass?

*Myostatin (also known as growth differentiation factor 8, abbreviated GDF-8)* is a protein that in humans, is encoded by the MSTN gene. Myostatin is a secreted growth differentiation factor that is a member of the TGF beta protein family that inhibits muscle differentiation and growth in the process known as myogenesis. Myostatin is produced primarily in skeletal muscle cells, circulates in the blood and acts on muscle tissue, by binding a cell-bound receptor called the activin type II receptor.

For the last 60 years since the former DDR(East Germany)introduced turinabol into their Olympic program to dominate the world in that year?s Olympics, athletes across the globe have searched, tried and experimented with many different prescription and experimental drugs to enhance their performance in the sport they competed in. The use of Myostatin inhibitors is just the next BIG step in that direction.

Several large Pharm companies in the last few years have put together in depth testing/trial programs to attempt to develop a safe Myostatin inhibitor or Myostatin receptor inhibitor, to be used by people with muscular dystrophy, AIDS, and any muscle wasting disease to help them reverse the effects of there diseases?. This was the initial purpose after Dr Se-Jin Lee at John?s Hopkins discovered Myostatin in 1992. Dr. Lee was able to inhibit Myostatin in mice, which resulted in their overall muscle mass to double in a short period of time.

So why would anyone want to block or inhibit Myostatin other than folks who may be suffering from one of the fatal diseases mentioned? Well just like EPO, HGH and many other effective FDA approved drugs, people want Myostatin inhibition so they can out size, and outperform their competitors.

In a sport like competitive bodybuilding PED (performance enhancing drug) use is common place. Many of the competitors or even followers of bodybuilding will go to great lengths to be on top of the hill. Research companies have already put out a various line of so called Myostatin inhibitors over the last few years. Actually not even a year after big Pharm Company Acceleron released studies on ACE-031 it began to show up in the online selections of Chemical Research Companies on various internet sites for anyone to buy for their "research".

Around the same time came Follistatin, or ?Folli? as it was called. This compound had some success as it first appeared on the scene, but quickly fell out of favor due to several bad batches that appeared for ?research?. For several different assumed reasons it was very difficult for the research companies to acquire, and distribute a sound peptide of this nature. So we began to see a mild decline in the interest of Myostatin inhibitors in general, as online seller?s targeted new horizons with products that had some better consistency. Bounce forward a few years to the present. It is of my opinion that pharmaceutical grade Myostatin inhibitors are now, and have been for the past few years available on the black market or some type of underground network. With companies like Wyeth, and Amgen seeing outstanding results from human trials on MYO-029 and more recently AMG-745.

It?s my belief they are in the hands of athletes looking for the latest performance enhancement. Myself like many of you have been around bodybuilding for many years. We all know what SEO, and various site oils look like. We have all seen guys on large HGH doses, and 3-4+g a week AAS cycles, with fast and slow acting insulin, and every GHRP and GHRH peptide thrown in with it. In recent years though, what has increasingly become more prevalent, is the bodybuilders going beyond a gram of Tren and 20ius of GH. There are some real ?freaks? coming into the game as of late.

My opinion is still all speculation and has no solid evidence to stand on, but I think I?m right. The era of Myostatin inhibitors is upon us in bodybuilding. The "freak" factor is about to go to another level!!


Read, Research, and Stay Tuned. Myostatin is the future in pushing the genetic envelope.

*This write up was a general outline, and opinions reflected are not that of ElitebodyTuneUp but of the writer S2H.*​


----------



## Christsean (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah that guy..... He wasn't me..... But I didn't let that stop me...... Through lots of research, plenty of hard work and some recomposition in a bottle...... I beat that guy up!!!!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 13, 2013)

Christsean said:


> Yeah that guy..... He wasn't me..... But I didn't let that stop me...... Through lots of research, plenty of hard work and some recomposition in a bottle...... I beat that guy up!!!!



Lol! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## HFO3 (Sep 13, 2013)

nice read, but Has anyone used myostatin inhibitors with success? if so, from where were they purchased? I've read a decent amount on the topic and I don't believe I've come across anything that actually worked...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 13, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> nice read, but Has anyone used myostatin inhibitors with success? if so, from where were they purchased? I've read a decent amount on the topic and I don't believe I've come across anything that actually worked...



I used alot of Follistatin about a year and half ago, at the time the batches I had used from both purchase peptides and labpe was outstanding. Since then I haven't had much luck in finding quality folli. From what I understand though, a few great sponsors should be carrying it soon. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## HFO3 (Sep 13, 2013)

^^^ Interesting topic, I'll be subbed in. thanks


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 14, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> ^^^ Interesting topic, I'll be subbed in. thanks



In my trials with Follistatin 344, 100mcg for 20 days seemed to really work well for me. I've tried 100mcg for 10, 200mcg for 10, and 100 for 20.

Hopefully soon we can get access to these again, the possibilities are limitless.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Sep 14, 2013)

Everyone seems to know about myostatin deficiencies but I have never found one substance that actually worked. I have not tried fol but it seems to be a mixed bag. Either its a lot of bunk gear or it works only for some people, or it doesn't transfer to human studies. I'm curious if the only way to really do this is through viral dna turning off those genes through viruses.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 14, 2013)

jason_mazzy said:


> Everyone seems to know about myostatin deficiencies but I have never found one substance that actually worked. I have not tried fol but it seems to be a mixed bag. Either its a lot of bunk gear or it works only for some people, or it doesn't transfer to human studies. I'm curious if the only way to really do this is through viral dna turning off those genes through viruses.




This is true, It has been a mixed bag of sorts lately, at one pint it was pretty consistent with most peptide suppliers. I think they realized a problem was occurring, and pulled them. If you notice many pep companies do not carry these anymore. But I have heard more should be rolling out soon though, Ive used up all my Folli I had stored when the going was good.


----------



## HFO3 (Sep 14, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> In my trials with Follistatin 344, 100mcg for 20 days seemed to really work well for me. I've tried 100mcg for 10, 200mcg for 10, and 100 for 20.
> 
> Hopefully soon we can get access to these again, the possibilities are limitless.



What did it do for you exactly? How did you gauge the results?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 16, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> What did it do for you exactly? How did you gauge the results?



The best results I had was when I used it after being on CYcle for 20+ weeks, I was cruising with low dose test no orals, maintaining my diet, but I was not in surplus.I dosed it @ 100mcg for 20 days I put on around 9lbs Felt very lean, dry and strong. I was incredibly hard. Its difficult to explain, but you just KNOW when something is working.


----------



## overthepond (Sep 17, 2013)

Quality issues aside, aren't peoples results HEAVILY influenced by their genetics? As an example, wouldn't that guy that just had "it" likely have less results than someone who is, for lack of a better term, a "hard gainer?"


----------



## s2h (Sep 17, 2013)

Someone who is deficient in myostatin will get less from using a inhibitor or receptor inhibitor...thing is most of us aren't deficient....roughly 1 in 1000 is the estimation...

In the article it references myostatin drugs that have been developed by large Pharm companies that work..once it gets into trial phases...which it has...then it finds its way into the underground world..

The wheel goes round and round....


----------



## s2h (Sep 17, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> What did it do for you exactly? How did you gauge the results?


About 3 or so years ago a company not  affiliated to this board released a follistatin that was the real deal IMO....the first research run of it was almost surreal...I have never seen anything change a persons physique in that short period of time....


Physique changes were daily...with a full round cartoonish muscle forming...it was almost alarming...issue ended up being quality...and the ability to produce that peptide consistently in a lesser then ideal enviroment....the second batch from that supplier ended up with all kinds of problems...huge painful welts etc..

It was fun while it lasted....it was mutation...

Myostatin


----------



## jason_mazzy (Sep 17, 2013)

so what is the major problems holding this back? Cost to synthesize?


----------



## s2h (Sep 17, 2013)

jason_mazzy said:


> so what is the major problems holding this back? Cost to synthesize?



Cost could def be a issue....these kind of things you have to get in batches.....so that means lots of money...and if it doesn't sell well due to it being non cost effective it could be problematic for the seller...


----------



## kboy (Sep 17, 2013)

Good read bro...


----------



## kboy (Sep 17, 2013)

Have anybody try over the counter Myostatin products?


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 17, 2013)

good read heard great things about follistatin and myostatin only its hard to find a good one from a reliable source


----------



## Mike Arnold (Sep 18, 2013)

s2h said:


> About 3 or so years ago a company not  affiliated to this board released a follistatin that was the real deal IMO....the first research run of it was almost surreal...I have never seen anything change a persons physique in that short period of time....
> 
> 
> Physique changes were daily...with a full round cartoonish muscle forming...it was almost alarming...issue ended up being quality...and the ability to produce that peptide consistently in a lesser then ideal enviroment....the second batch from that supplier ended up with all kinds of problems...huge painful welts etc..
> ...




He speaks the truth.  I used some from the 1st batch...gained 17 lbs in 21 days...just crazy.  I didn't eat a single calorie more, either.


----------



## HFO3 (Sep 18, 2013)

s2h said:


> About 3 or so years ago a company not  affiliated to this board released a follistatin that was the real deal IMO....the first research run of it was almost surreal...I have never seen anything change a persons physique in that short period of time....
> 
> 
> Physique changes were daily...with a full round cartoonish muscle forming...it was almost alarming...issue ended up being quality...and the ability to produce that peptide consistently in a lesser then ideal enviroment....the second batch from that supplier ended up with all kinds of problems...huge painful welts etc..
> ...



sounds to good to be true! however, I would certainly consider a run if there was a quality source...


----------



## jason_mazzy (Sep 18, 2013)

kboy said:


> Have anybody try over the counter Myostatin products?



Yes and they did nothing. especially when that weird seaweed extract crap came out.


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Sep 28, 2013)

I tried folli 344 from EP a while ago (probably 2 years) I gained 7 lean pounds in the 10 days.. was gonna run it again but it was pretty pricey.. found it just now online but probably not a reliable source


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Sep 28, 2013)

Boxerjl2 said:


> I tried folli 344 from EP a while ago (probably 2 years) I gained 7 lean pounds in the 10 days.. was gonna run it again but it was pretty pricey.. found it just now online but probably not a reliable source


Edit:
Just looked back and it was peptides source.. have been off here for a while but starting to look back into research


----------



## HFO3 (Sep 28, 2013)

... Line and sinker...


----------



## jrock00123 (Sep 29, 2013)

Great potential in these compounds.  Can't wait for an effective and safe product to become available.  The size some of you put on in a short time is amazing.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 1, 2013)

jrock00123 said:


> Great potential in these compounds.  Can't wait for an effective and safe product to become available.  The size some of you put on in a short time is amazing.




Hopefully very soon!!


----------



## SlappyTX (Oct 3, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> He speaks the truth.  I used some from the 1st batch...gained 17 lbs in 21 days...just crazy.  I didn't eat a single calorie more, either.



good lord. i need some of this in my life. i'd love to see what happens to my rats with gear, IGF, GH, and a working myostatin inhibitor.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Oct 7, 2013)

Inhibition of myostatin in adult mice increases skeletal muscle mass and strength   If they can feasibly and cheaply make a myostatin antibody  "Here we show that mice treated pharmacologically with an antibody to myostatin have increased skeletal muscle mass and increased grip strength"   Then where is ours?


----------



## morphias (Oct 11, 2013)

I tried myo-t over the counter product but stopped because the cholesterol was very high per dose.


----------



## LoveToLiftBig (Oct 13, 2013)

In on interesting thread

Curious to a few pioints,

How do run this follistatin? 

What sort of length of time should you cycle it for? is there any particular structure to it?

What sort of PCT shoulder be administered post cycle?

I have a source of follistatin, however I've never seen any reviews, the source is legit as I've ordered other gear before from there and to my understanding is a sponsor of this forum.


----------



## s2h (Oct 13, 2013)

100mcg ed for 20 days is a good run...keep in mind there are 2 kinds of myostatin drugs...there is one that actually inhibits myostatin..and one that inhibits myostatin for binding to its receptor...in trails by big pharm some myostatin inhibitors were dropped due to the perma change that could occur to your dna...myostatin is a genetic trait..its not like estrogen were it rises to due aromatization while using AAS..so it isnt something to take lightly..

just cause your source has good gear isnt gonna mean much for there myostatin inhibitor quality...imo everyone that comes out is a crap shoot...the one that Mike and I both researched came from the exact same place..both batch #1 and #2..and #2 was bad news...they claim they didnt tag the peptide...but i now doubt that was true...by tagging it they save time and money but it makes it worthless..


----------



## jason_mazzy (Oct 13, 2013)

explain "tag the peptide"


----------



## Frustratez (Oct 13, 2013)

Christsean said:


> Yeah that guy..... He wasn't me..... But I didn't let that stop me...... Through lots of research, plenty of hard work and some recomposition in a bottle...... I beat that guy up!!!!



lmfao


----------



## s2h (Oct 14, 2013)

jason_mazzy said:


> explain "tag the peptide"



There are several different tags....they are added to either end of the amino acid chain to identify what kind of peptide it is...so its pretty much a license plate....some tags help or hurt the protein as it is introduced.....and the wrong tags could be used to foul things up more..


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Nov 1, 2013)

I think this needs to be bumped. since there is a big dog well 2 big dog companies in the rc game came together and are saling this now .and I would all so like to hear people take around here about the new premium line. how long can you store follistatin dry and after you add bac water and how much bac water etc .all so how long do you keep results like if I run it for 20 days get results well I sure hope I will keep those results a while since  it is close to 150 bucks a vial and then how long after those 20 days before I can run it again. I would really like to hear from osl about this I trust him or s2h.i am thinking of trying there premium line of igf-lr3 I have there regular line now I would like to compare and I was all so going to get a vial of there follistatin -344.i am talking about ergopep and pp are the 2 company that are one now as of today. thanks


----------



## purchaseprotein (Nov 2, 2013)

"basically when making any proteins or peptides from  bacterial sources which all these things are usually done they usually  add 6 histidines to the N-terminus of the peptide.  Roche developed this  and is branded as His6 if you ever see it around.  By putting these 6  histidines at the end of the peptide they are essentially flagging it  for extraction and purification later where only peptides with that  particular tag is left behind and everything else is removed.  The issue  is that most test subjects develop severe allergic reactions to the His tag  from flu like symptoms to everything else. So the process is to then  remove the His tag before you actually put them in raws and vial. The  Tag removal is a complicated process itself hence why a lot of companies  long peptides are still tagged." Follistatin-344 has 344 amino acids which is rather long considering LR3 has 83. 




jason_mazzy said:


> explain "tag the peptide"


----------



## s2h (Nov 2, 2013)

My donkey JackgetAss has been researched on the new igf-1 lr3 by the merged companies....JGA I call him was experiencing effects from the lr3 6-7 hours removed from injection...that was 100mcg admin IM in the am empty....quality was higher as effects were more pronounced and way longer then other lr3's researched....if researching this lr3 look to start much lower then prior lr3 doses....i would say a 200lb donkey would be good at 40mcg to start..

So is it a superior peptide to the former...I would def say so...just have to adjust for the action that occurs in your research....get your donkey some carbs..


----------



## s2h (Nov 2, 2013)

To the folli 344 question....that $150 is worth it all day long if the folli is a quality peptide...for sure...it changes the physique daily right in front of your eyes....I'm not BS'n...scared me...and I don't scare easy...

I looked back at my research notes from the folli...the first time it was day 5 when things changed overnight....second time was garbage and giant welts....3rd time it was day 7 when the changes happened...

Like on off time is the min break you would think about ...really this is a 1-3 time a year thing IMO..you don't lose the gains...there no pct....its pretty nice ride...


----------



## Christsean (Nov 2, 2013)

s2h said:


> My donkey JackgetAss has been researched on the new igf-1 lr3 by the merged companies....JGA I call him was experiencing effects from the lr3 6-7 hours removeddinjection...that was 100mcg admin IM in the am empty....quality was higher as effects were more pronounced and way longer then other lr3's researched....if researching this lr3 look to start much lower then prior lr3 doses....i would say a 200lb donkey would be good at 40mcg to start..
> 
> So is it a superior peptide to the former...I would def say so...just have to adjust for the action that occurs in your research....get your donkey some carbs..



Is your donkey more fond of igf-1 or HGH? Gains and long term investment wise.


----------



## Christsean (Nov 2, 2013)

Have you found any companies you trust to have good folli today? Not asking for a name, just an opinion.


----------



## s2h (Nov 2, 2013)

Christsean said:


> Is your donkey more fond of igf-1 or HGH? Gains and long term investment wise.



He likes both..kinda a open question thou...what would be the factors in a decision?..price..size..fat loss etc..


----------



## s2h (Nov 2, 2013)

Christsean said:


> Have you found any companies you trust to have good folli today? Not asking for a name, just an opinion.



JGA hasn't researched any folli presently on the market.....that will possibly change soon.....can gibe feedback then....its either a yes or a no...there isn't any maybe or grey area in this one.


----------



## Christsean (Nov 2, 2013)

s2h said:


> JGA hasn't researched any folli presently on the market.....that will possibly change soon.....can gibe feedback then....its either a yes or a no...there isn't any maybe or grey area in this one.



Looking forward to your future review. I contacted my guy to see if he has access to this.


----------



## Christsean (Nov 2, 2013)

s2h said:


> He likes both..kinda a open question thou...what would be the factors in a decision?..price..size..fat loss etc..



Long term price. 6 months to a year in both to meet your goals whatever they are.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Nov 7, 2013)

I just bought some of the new prem line from the merged company and all so there follisatin 344.i should get it probably  Monday I can not deside should I run it alone or with all my other goodies I have coming. i have never used follistatin before so I will probably use it alone. well I will be on test and I may finish my current igf-lr3 that I have that is regular not the new prem line I have coming. so on the follistain it is 1mg so if I add 1ml of bac water what would a 100mcg dose be 10 mark on slin pin and you do it sub q and what time of day is best like after work out in the am or does it matter?


----------



## s2h (Dec 11, 2013)

Christsean said:


> Long term price. 6 months to a year in both to meet your goals whatever they are.



If you put cost aside....using both would be the most beneficial....IMO igf should be used In a selective manner with GH...too much igf can lead to problems also...look and feel are important and some labs testing GH serum and igf would be nice..

Imo ...putting $$ aside GH would be the way to go....IF its good quality..HI..OSL and myself recently did labs on Rips from Buyriptropin.....HI came back at 25...OSL at 23 and my research labs will be in by Thursday....taken Tuesday....I would say thats a very good score at a low cost...so a good way too go if one chooses..


----------



## Christsean (Dec 11, 2013)

Very nice. I really like hgh. To me there are more benefits to it than just igf. I don't take a muscle building dose, but I have been very satisfied with 4ius a day.


----------



## s2h (Dec 11, 2013)

4ius is plenty if the quality is there...and its something you can use for a longer term...like anything its good to take a break from or reduce the days a week....theres many who swear by m-f and off on the weekends....its more cost effective for sure..


----------



## Christsean (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm actually switching to that protocol this week. I may drop down to 2ius in the morning to make sure I'm producing natural hgh at night. I've been back and forth about eod or being off on the weekends.


----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 11, 2013)

Someone recently posted that guys were trying 10iu on M, T, W then off rest of week and that they were getting good resuts. Anyone tried that protocol yet?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 11, 2013)

1HungLo said:


> Someone recently posted that guys were trying 10iu on M, T, W then off rest of week and that they were getting good resuts. Anyone tried that protocol yet?



They are more than likely taking what their weekly dose would be and dosing it into 3-4 doses immediately post workout. 

And yes this protocol works great. 

Say my weekly total dose is 50 but I lift 4 times a week I would dose it  @ 12.5 iu post workout instead of just over 7iu every day. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jason_mazzy (Dec 23, 2013)

Any word on The follistatin that Purchase Peptides is carrying now?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 23, 2013)

jason_mazzy said:


> Any word on The follistatin that Purchase Peptides is carrying now?



Not yet, may need to test it out soon though. However, if it come from Purchase, I would be pretty confident it is very good.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Dec 24, 2013)

OSL: usually I would be inclined to agree with you BUT Fol has been a giant bunk run since it was introduced. Rumor has it that there was some good stuff for a month orso BUT all I have seen was junk.


----------



## wiseone (Dec 31, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> I just bought some of the new prem line from the merged company and all so there follisatin 344.i should get it probably  Monday I can not deside should I run it alone or with all my other goodies I have coming. i have never used follistatin before so I will probably use it alone. well I will be on test and I may finish my current igf-lr3 that I have that is regular not the new prem line I have coming. so on the follistain it is 1mg so if I add 1ml of bac water what would a 100mcg dose be 10 mark on slin pin and you do it sub q and what time of day is best like after work out in the am or does it matter?



Hey BigBen, 
Was wondering what kind of results u got from the follistatin? 
How did u run it?

Thanks,

Wiseone


----------



## ElitePeptides (Jan 1, 2014)

We are currently working on locking down some follistatin, but I don't want to say to much more.  Big things for 2014!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 1, 2014)

ElitePeptides said:


> We are currently working on locking down some follistatin, but I don't want to say to much more.  Big things for 2014!



In line to test..   

Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## tl0311 (Jan 1, 2014)

ElitePeptides said:


> We are currently working on locking down some follistatin, but I don't want to say to much more.  Big things for 2014!


 Definitely would buy


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 2, 2014)

wiseone said:


> Hey BigBen,
> Was wondering what kind of results u got from the follistatin?
> How did u run it?
> 
> ...


it was bunk 100% junk the owner said they were going to have it tested and said I would get a refund but he never did do  the testing or refund. I ran it exact to a t like osl and sh2 did nothing at all makes me wonder what my test rat pinned.


----------



## s2h (Jan 2, 2014)

jason_mazzy said:


> OSL: usually I would be inclined to agree with you BUT Fol has been a giant bunk run since it was introduced. Rumor has it that there was some good stuff for a month orso BUT all I have seen was junk.



there has been some folli that has been legit....but your correct more has been bad then good...and tagged folli can and will be  bad experience for sure..


----------



## wiseone (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey s2h,
I'm curious as to why u admin IM in the am. I thought the best time to use igf-1lr3 was AFTER a workout. U sound like u administered first thing in the morning, upon rising. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wiseone (Jan 12, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> it was bunk 100% junk the owner said they were going to have it tested and said I would get a refund but he never did do  the testing or refund. I ran it exact to a t like osl and sh2 did nothing at all makes me wonder what my test rat pinned.



Thanks for the reply BigBen. Whats the new name of the two companies that merged. I'm a bit behind on some news as I can't follow everything but I do think its important to stay away from companies that sell BUNK CRAP and then won't give a refund. Sorry to hear u got burnt.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 13, 2014)

pm me and I will say because this company that sold me bunk folli is a good company and everything else from them is on point. and I have bought from them since I am using there stuff now. and maybe I was a non responder idk.


----------



## tl0311 (Jan 14, 2014)

I read some interesting stuff the other day on the dosing of folli. Ill try and find the info again, but this guy basically tried to run as similar to the mouse research as financially possible. I think he started off with one pin of 1 mg and continued wit 200 mcg ed for  20 days. he did pretty good to


----------



## s2h (Jan 14, 2014)

wiseone said:


> Hey s2h,
> I'm curious as to why u admin IM in the am. I thought the best time to use igf-1lr3 was AFTER a workout. U sound like u administered first thing in the morning, upon rising. Thanks in advance.



You mean folli?...Lr3 can be either dependent on what else you have going on...that one lr3 was very long lasting...it was better off in the am...


----------



## wiseone (Jan 15, 2014)

s2h said:


> You mean folli?...Lr3 can be either dependent on what else you have going on...that one lr3 was very long lasting...it was better off in the am...


  No not folli. It sounded like you were using the new IGF-1LR3 but u were pinning in the am instead of after a workout.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## hubbs_88 (Jan 19, 2014)

Do you know how much each does is?


----------



## wiseone (Jan 23, 2014)

s2h said:


> there has been some folli that has been legit....but your correct more has been bad then good...and tagged folli can and will be  bad experience for sure..



Hello s2h,
What does it mean when they say, "This product is cleaved". Is that the same as tagged?
Thanks for any help,
Have a great day,

Wise One


----------



## tl0311 (Jan 23, 2014)

tag has been cleaved


----------

